# Ivf - I ovulated before egg collection. Any advice welcome.



## Debs39 (Aug 1, 2012)

I went for ec last week only to find that I had already ovulated. They quickly did iui in hope it would catch the egg on it's travels. I don't hold out much hope though as I hadn't been scanned for 3 days. 

I was on a short protocol with maximum Menopur . Used Cetrotide as well. 

Any advice welcome? Not sure how this happened.


----------

